

Principles of Microservices (slides) - bshanks
http://www.slideshare.net/spnewman/principles-of-microservices-velocity

======
bshanks
I found this thanks to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=crashoverdrive](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=crashoverdrive)
via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9654556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9654556)

